# digital cameras



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 1, 2009)

I just purchased a panasonic DMC-TZ5 lumix with 10x optical, macro,every bell and whistle i can think of from one of the U.S. big box membership stores, cost something or other? anyway they have a coupon for a additional 70 bucks off, this is such a great deal, I went out on the skagit river today, The eagles were so thick it was incredable,anyway if anyone is looking for a great camera at rock bottom prices this ones on sale till march 4Th,


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 1, 2009)

How much is it after the rebate? You never listed price. I am a member there and am looking for a new camera. Would it be good for a beginner or is out of a newbie picture takers league. What kind of camera is it, is it a SLR?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 3, 2009)

its 222 bucks with tax,all i can say is it comes with easy to read instructions, I saw it at best try for 349, its nice


----------

